# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Budgie

## makismicha

Γειά χαρά σε όλους.. χαίρομαι που είμαι εδώ. Με λένε  Μιχαέλα και έχω ένα budgie τον λαρι εφτά μηνών.εχω πολλές απορίες και θά χρειαστώ την βοήθεια σας. ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ότι απορία έχεις εδώ είμαστε αν μπορούμε να στην λύσουμε, καλώς ήρθες

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μάκη καλώς όρισες , στην ανάλογη ενότητα θα βρεις διάφορες απαντήσεις . Εάν όχι όλοι οι φίλοι που γνωρίζουν θα σε βοηθήσουν .

----------


## makismicha

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## makismicha

Καλησπέρα σας. το παπαγαλακι μου εδώ και μέρες χτυπάει τα φτερά του σαν να πετάει και δεν κουνιέται από την θέση του  όταν το κάνει. ξέρετε γιατί γίνεται αυτό?ευχαριστω.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Εάν είναι μικρό το κλουβί που το έχεις ίσως το κάνει επειδή θέλει να ξεπιαστει και να κουνήσει τα φτερά του. Αν όχι στα καναρίνια από όσο ξέρω έτσι κάνουν όταν είναι πυρωμενα. Το έχεις μέσα η έξω?

----------


## makismicha

Το κλουβί είναι  κανονικό για το μέγεθος του. Λογικά αυτό που ΜΟΥ είπες αλλά  επειδή είναι κοντά στο καλοριφέρ φταίει . Θα δοκιμάσω να το βάλω κάπου αλλού και θα σου πω αν φταίει αυτό

----------


## amastro

Δεν νομίζω πως θα έπρεπε να σε ανησυχεί. 
Τα λοβάκια που είχα το έκαναν πολύ συχνά.
Πιστεύω πως είναι κίνηση για να ξεμουδιάσουν.

----------


## makismicha

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## makismicha

Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω μια απορία.το παπαγαλακι μου έχει βγάλει το φτερό του όταν έπαιζε καταλάθος και τον ενοχλεί . Θα το βγάλει μόνος του η να το βγαλο εγω?

----------


## Αριστειδης

Θα το βγάλει μόνο του δεν χρειάζεται να το πειράξεις. Ίσα ίσα θα το τραυματίσεις

----------

